# Tgtpay&benefits txt: How to know eligible items?



## Spotcat (Sep 1, 2022)

Sorry if this is a stupid question or one already asked and answered. I received these txts today and was wanting to know what the eligible items were that get this extra discount. I went on the app and didn't see anything, which makes sense it's an employee's only offer. I didn't see an email from them either. I would check workbench but don't work today. Any info?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 1, 2022)

Anything you already get your discount on.  Things like gift cards are excluded from discounts.  Not sure about anything else


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 1, 2022)

No gift cards or Alcohol. Anything else qualifies.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Sep 1, 2022)

Also, you will not get the extra 5% off on anything that falls under the wellness category since you're already receiving an additional 20% off on those items.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Sep 2, 2022)

OldSchoolVet said:


> Also, you will not get the extra 5% off on anything that falls under the wellness category since you're already receiving an additional 20% off on those items.


Only with a red card or cash, right?


----------



## Panda13 (Sep 2, 2022)

Basically if you get 10% you now get that plus 5% more. If 20% zero more.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 2, 2022)

I spent $67 yesterday and saved $16.61 not bad.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 2, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> Only with a red card or cash, right?


Or check or gift card. Anything that you normally can use with your discount.

You get an additional 5% discount on anything that you would normally get a 10% discount on.

For those of us (such as myself) who like to be petty about it, it ends up being 14.5% off, not 15% because the discounts are applied separately.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Sep 2, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> Or check or gift card. Anything that you normally can use with your discount.
> 
> You get an additional 5% discount on anything that you would normally get a 10% discount on.
> 
> For those of us (such as myself) who like to be petty about it, it ends up being 14.5% off, not 15% because the discounts are applied separately.


I believe you have to only use your Redcard to get the extra 5%.  I paid for groceries using a gift card and I did not get the extra 5%.


----------



## SigningLady (Sep 2, 2022)

Did 


OldSchoolVet said:


> I believe you have to only use your Redcard to get the extra 5%.  I paid for groceries using a gift card and I did not get the extra 5%.



Did you do the math? Because it doesn't list the extra 5% separately, it's added in to the 10% discount listed. I thought I didn't get it yesterday but when I calculated it out, it was there.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Sep 2, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> Did
> 
> 
> Did you do the math? Because it doesn't list the extra 5% separately, it's added in to the 10% discount listed. I thought I didn't get it yesterday but when I calculated it out, it was there.


I think you're right.  I just did the math and it looks like I did get the extra 5%. 🙂


----------



## happygoth (Sep 3, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> Did
> 
> 
> Did you do the math? Because it doesn't list the extra 5% separately, it's added in to the 10% discount listed. I thought I didn't get it yesterday but when I calculated it out, it was there.


The extra 5% is listed separately on my receipt. Difference in state laws, maybe? It is listed as Additional TM 5% Discount.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 3, 2022)

happygoth said:


> The extra 5% is listed separately on my receipt. Difference in state laws, maybe? It is listed as Additional TM 5% Discount.


I think it lists it on a paper receipt but not on the app. The app just says 10%, but it is still the full 14.5% off.


----------



## SigningLady (Sep 3, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> I think it lists it on a paper receipt but not on the app. The app just says 10%, but it is still the full 14.5% off.



Seems like it, I don't print the paper receipts anymore and was using the app.


----------

